# Chevy Cruze bolt pattern?



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

What bolt pattern is on the all new chevrolet cruze? I'm hoping for 5x114.3 since i have a set of rims that can fit that.

Here's an image if it helps.


----------



## crusin_cruze (Nov 10, 2010)

On tirerack it says 5x105


----------



## motorhedfred (Nov 13, 2010)

I believe it's 5 X 110mm.

MHF


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Guy at Discount Tire & the Chevy parts dept. guy said that they were 5X105. The rim selections are limited thats for sure..


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

I also checked tire rack, and the size is 5x105. This sucks, not much of a variety out there. Even tire rack is limited, to 2 different rims.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

I am also seeing 5x105 everywhere. I have found a selection at wheelsnext, but I cannot confirm that they are in stock with this particular bolt pattern. Haven't had time to call during business hours yet.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

what were they thinking when they made it 5x105? the older cobalts were 5x110. why would they go smaller? also what is up with them using really weird bolt patterns. almost 90% of all the other 5 bolt cars are either 5x100 or 5x114.3. its like they are trying to stop us from getting aftermarket wheels...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

only SS models and top end 2LT's were 5x110, the base models and LT were 4x100

chevy has never used the same specs for wheels, it makes no sense, they use every possible combination ever


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> only SS models and top end 2LT's were 5x110, the base models and LT were 4x100
> 
> chevy has never used the same specs for wheels, it makes no sense, they use every possible combination ever


SS Model? I thought chevy was going to scrap the idea for a SS Cruze and offer the Z-Tuned version.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

ChevyPower said:


> SS Model? I thought chevy was going to scrap the idea for a SS Cruze and offer the Z-Tuned version.


I believe he is referring to cobalts.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> only SS models and top end 2LT's were 5x110, the base models and LT were 4x100
> 
> chevy has never used the same specs for wheels, it makes no sense, they use every possible combination ever


thanks for clearing that up. it really doesnt make any sense. first of all having the same bolt patterns would mean that they can probably use left over parts from their older models therefore saving them money and dead stock. second, they could make performance parts that can be used, marketed, and sold to different models. lastly it just makes more sense to use the same pattern on their cars especially ones that are supposed to be "related" to each other. 

only reason i can think of why they do this is to make harder for you to buy non-original chevy parts. since most parts manufacturers that make their own brand oem spec replacement parts usually tend to stay away from parts only useable in one model. because they dont want to end up with dead stock compared to something that can be used with a lot of different cars that they can sell much more easier.


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

It figures, my current Malibu has Tire Rack snow tires/wheels in 16X7 5-110 size. I guess these won't fit correctly then when I get my new Cruze LT2 with the 16" alloy wheels.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

bigbee60..Your right as I learned a couple of weeks ago the same thing about the 5X105 bolt pattern for the Cruze after I mounted my new snows to my old 16" 5X110 from our Aura that we turned in recently to order our Cruze. 
I ended up buying the factory 5X105 Chevy steels for the Cruze LS from a friend of a friend who works at a local Chevy dealer in the Twin Cities and he gave me a far price out the door on the wheels and the hubcaps too. The tire installer was cool about the screw up on my part and we worked out a deal on swapping over the 5X110's to the correct 5X105's..


----------



## NovaSS (Dec 26, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> only SS models and top end 2LT's were 5x110, the base models and LT were 4x100
> 
> chevy has never used the same specs for wheels, it makes no sense, they use every possible combination ever


 Yeah, years ago I wanted to put Snowflake Firebird rims on a Fiero, but the FWD X car origin of the 2 seater messed things up.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I have got some 2000 Cav Z24 rims that I plan on using for my winter tires. On paper it should work out OK, but I am going to mount them up first to make sure.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The Z24 used a *5x100 40mm* offset
while the Cruze uses *5x105* and *35mm* offset


the offset on the cruze might not be correct, but either way they likely wont bolt up due to different lug pattern. close but no cigar


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

GRRR! That was the whole point of saving those wheels. I guess to Craigslist they go. Thanks for the info!


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

I love my stock 18 inch rims.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I have now got my heart set on some Touren TR3's. they will be black with a machined face and they come in 16 inch. my only hope is that I can get them or something very similar with the correct bolt pattern. How crucial will offset be? Is there some leeway with that?


----------



## lilpreachaman (May 20, 2011)

bestwheeldeals.com has some


----------



## EDDY (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a 2014 cruze diesel with 105 bc


----------



## EDDY (Nov 2, 2013)

cant seem to find a spare wheel for a 2014 cruze diesel 17" or a 16" will work I think bolt circle is 5 on 105


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

EDDY said:


> cant seem to find a spare wheel for a 2014 cruze diesel 17" or a 16" will work I think bolt circle is 5 on 105



Should be 5x115 PCD for that model all others 5x105. I have a few oem diesel wheels


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

montana said:


> What bolt pattern is on the Chevrolet Cruze?


*The wheel bolt pattern of Chevrolet's Cruze is unique.*

• 5 × 105 / 35mm offset = USDM Cruze Gasoline Models
• 5 × 115 / 45mm offset = USDM Cruze Eco-D Diesel


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

from the *Tire Rack™ website, here's *how* they measure a 5-bolt pattern:










Is this the correct way to measure the bolt pattern.*


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

2010 thread guys, lol


----------



## chebycruz (Apr 27, 2014)

so 5x114.3 wheels won't fit on the cruze i have a 2014 cruze 2lt i think the pattern is 5x110


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

chebycruz said:


> so 5x114.3 wheels won't fit on the cruze i have a 2014 cruze 2lt i think the pattern is 5x110


All except the diesel are 5x105. The diesel is 5x115 so 5x114.3 can fit just not properly


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Who the **** bumps up a thread started nearly 4 years ago that was a stupid question to begin with :banghead:


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

5x105 which really sucks ass. The wheels selection is awful


----------

